# Sleazy



## danalto

Qualche bella traduzione di questa parolina? (per cominciare ho pensato a MAIALE)
  Grazie as usual


----------



## Alfry

Squallido...
add some context please = allora lo aggiungi qualcosa per farci capire un po' meglio?


----------



## danalto

Three friends are talking about a guy, who's asked one of them, a girl younger than him, to go out on a W/E together...

 (soddisfatto???)


----------



## Silvia

Dan, let us know...
he's sleazy
it's sleazy
it's a sleazy ...

What is the phrase?


----------



## danalto

Here it is! (I didn't post it 'cause is soooooo _nothing_...LOL)

WAYNE           Personally, I think he’s sleazy.

  et voilà!

 (grazie!)


----------



## Alfry

personalmente ritengo che sia squallido


----------



## Alfry

ovviamente era il mio tentativo di traduzione


----------



## danalto

Grazie della precisazione....


----------



## Silvia

Sì, penso che "squallido" sia l'unica soluzione (per stare sul vago), perchè in effetti non si capisce se si sta parlando dell'aspetto fisico o di concetto astratto.

It would be interesting if native English speakers could tell what they think of hearing the words "he's sleazy".


----------



## lsp

Even for us the context matters in that one can be sleazy in personal relationships (cheats, uses pathetic pick-up lines, you get the picture) and/or one can be sleazy in business (totally untrustworthy and capable of any underhandedness and scheming to get his way). I guess the characteristcs are the same, but the situation varies.


----------



## leenico

> It would be interesting if native English speakers could tell what they think of hearing the words "he's sleazy".


Usually means someone who lacks character. Don't crucify the guy because he asked a younger girl to go out for the weekend w/ him. If he doesn't ask, how else would he be able to get the girl to go out w/ him.


----------



## Sybil

leenico said:
			
		

> Don't crucify the guy because he asked a younger girl to go out for the weekend w/ him.


lol
leenico, what if the girl is waaaaaay too young for him?


----------



## leenico

> lol
> leenico, what if the girl is waaaaaay too young for him?


It's all relative Sybil. If he's 20 & the girl is 10, then you know he has a problem. If he's 30 & she's 20 (the same age difference) then I don't see a problem. Even a fifteen year age difference is pretty common. If he's 60 & she's 20, but he's got a lot of money, that also is pretty common. L.O.L


----------



## Sybil

Yes... it's all relative...  agreed lol

I was thinking he's 38 and she's 18... "experienced" vs "inexperienced" 
That's a fair definition of a sleazeball, wouldn't you say?


----------



## danalto

Well, in this particular case, according to me, the guy is just pointing at the fact that other guy is trying to make a move on the girl...that's why I eventually choose MAIALE.

   Oh, pls tell me: how many mistakes did I do this morning? 

 Oh, BTW, she's 15 and he is...hmmm...let's say 27? Don't know...


----------



## Parimi

Sleazy means the following: a) shabby, dirty; "sleazy walls". b) Dishonest or corrupt; disreputable: "Some sleazy characters hang around casinos."
c) Made of low - quality materials; cheap or shoddy. "The coat has a sleazy lining"


----------



## Sybil

Ciao, danalto 

If she's 15 and he's 27... she's under age and unless they just go out to the movies, asking her out might be considered illegal. Actually, the subject of men dating under age girls is a Pandora's box I don't want to open


----------



## mimitabby

Sybil said:
			
		

> Ciao, danalto
> 
> If she's 15 and he's 27... she's under age and unless they just go out to the movies, asking her out might be considered illegal. Actually, the subject of men dating under age girls is a Pandora's box I don't want to open


okay, another example. the guy borrows his rich friend's (boat, car, house, whatever) and pretends that he is rich to impress a girl.. and while
he's at it, he takes things belonging to the friend (wears his clothing,
eats his icecream, gives the girl a gift he didn't pay for) all without
asking the friend first.

THAT is sleazy..


----------



## carlafed

mimitabby said:
			
		

> okay, another example. the guy borrows his rich friend's (boat, car, house, whatever) and pretends that he is rich to impress a girl.. and while
> he's at it, he takes things belonging to the friend (wears his clothing,
> eats his icecream, gives the girl a gift he didn't pay for) all without
> asking the friend first.
> 
> THAT is sleazy..



The correct translation is probably _squallido, sordido_. For spoken language, I think the best Italian translation cannot be posted here (at least not by me   ).
But something like 'vigliacco' 'farabutto' would give the idea.
What about '_porco_'?
(a proposito di maiali ...)


----------



## danalto

...sempre suini, sono! 

 (ovviamente il grazie è implicito!)


----------



## Silvia

mimitabby said:
			
		

> okay, another example. the guy borrows his rich friend's (boat, car, house, whatever) and pretends that he is rich to impress a girl.. and while
> he's at it, he takes things belonging to the friend (wears his clothing,
> eats his icecream, gives the girl a gift he didn't pay for) all without
> asking the friend first.
> 
> THAT is sleazy..


 That's what we call a scroccone (sponger, sponge, scrounger, cadger, freeloader, that is someone taking advantage of your generosity)

Now a word that is not in the dictionary... Daniela, what do you think about inciucione?


----------



## lsp

Parimi said:
			
		

> Sleazy means the following: a) shabby, dirty; "sleazy walls". b) Dishonest or corrupt; disreputable: "Some sleazy characters hang around casinos."
> c) Made of low - quality materials; cheap or shoddy. "The coat has a sleazy lining"


The only time I can think of using sleazy with clothing is if the wearer has on something inappropriately revealing in a given situation. Even then it still describes the wearer; not the garment ("s/he is dressed like a sleaze, s/he is dressed sleazily, that's a sleazy outfit." I don't agree that it is common to call materials of substandard quality sleazy. Here (always speaking only for American English, I remind everyone) the sentence  "The coat has a sleazy lining" would not be acceptable.


----------



## Sybil

lsp said:
			
		

> The only time I can think of using sleazy with clothing is if the wearer has on something inappropriately revealing in a given situation. Even then it still describes the wearer; not the garment


I'm right behind you, lsp  
And thus a sleazebag should not be mistaken for a clothing accessory


----------



## mimitabby

Sybil said:
			
		

> I'm right behind you, lsp
> And thus a sleazebag should not be mistaken for a clothing accessory


    

good line!!


----------



## carlafed

Sybil said:
			
		

> I'm right behind you, lsp
> And thus a sleazebag should not be mistaken for a clothing accessory



Sleazebag 
Is it for a person?


----------



## mimitabby

yes. it's a sleazy person. someone you would not want to sit next to!


----------



## Silvia

Ci sono! (I got it!)

Viscido


----------



## Sybil

And another slang word for a sleazy person is "sleazeball"...


----------



## beigatti

Typical sleazeballs:  used car salesmen, ex-husbands, lawyers....  I think it always refers to a man, however "she dresses like a sleaze" refers (in my mind) to a woman who wears cheap clothing that is too revealing.  


Jo-Ann


----------



## danalto

silviap said:
			
		

> Ci sono! (I got it!)
> 
> Viscido


 Well, you see? We had the same idea, Silvia!


----------



## pinolaricio

Translating the word "sleaze" or "sleazy" in its current English meaning of "ingratiating oneself with someone for sexual purposes" into Italian is difficult. 
Italians have no concept of this meaning of "sleazy' because it is part of a widespread and legitimated form of cultural/sexual behaviour. For many Italians what English speaking people would describe as "sleazy" is described as: "cuccare", "fare un avance", behaving like a "ruffiano" (from which "arruffianare"), a term which I think is the nearest Italian equivalent. However, "ruffiano" has an almost endearing or familial ring to it in Italian. It does not convey the very negative connotations that "sleazy" has in English. On the other hand, the pejorative adjectives: "viscido" or "losco", which share "sleazy's" other meanings in Italian have no specific sexual connotations.

Of course a certain Italian politician could come to our rescue here by graciously lending his name to the concept. I propose: "xxxx"


----------



## Odysseus54

pinolaricio said:


> Translating the word "sleaze" or "sleazy" in its current English meaning of "ingratiating oneself with someone for sexual  purposes" into Italian is difficult.
> Italians have no concept of this meaning of "sleazy' because it is part of a widespread and legitimated form of cultural/sexual behaviour. For many Italians what English speaking people would describe as "sleazy" is described as: "cuccare", "fare un avance", behaving like a "ruffiano" (from which "arruffianare"), a term which I think is the nearest Italian equivalent. However, "ruffiano" has an almost endearing or familial ring to it in Italian. It does not convey the very negative connotations that "sleazy" has in English. On the other hand, the pejorative adjectives: "viscido" or  "losco", which share "sleazy's" other meanings in Italian have no specific sexual connotations.
> 
> Of course a certain Italian politician could come to our rescue here by graciously lending his name to the concept. I propose: "berluscoso"




   se invece vuoi usare un termine generico,  "zozzone" andrebbe bene, ma anche "viscido", come e' gia' stato suggerito.

"Sleazy" pero' ha anche altri significati, che non hanno niente a che vedere con le diciottenni e i compleanni.

A "Sleazy businessman", for instance, would be a businessman who cuts corners, who does not worry about being honest, without necessarily being a full-time crook.

A "Sleazy cop" would be a policeman who won't say no to some vig coming from the wrong side of the law, without himself actively looking for opportunities to break the law.


----------



## novizio

Esiste qualche forma di "sporco" con il senso figurativo in italiano?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Be', esiste "laido", che non mi pare sia ancora stato citato ma che può funzionare in alcuni contesti:



> lài|do
> agg.
> CO
> 1 sporco, sozzo da suscitare ribrezzo: _volto_, _aspetto l._; _una laida stanza d’albergo_ | estens., brutto da suscitare ripugnanza
> 2 fig., turpe, osceno: _parole laide_, _comportamento l._



(DeMauro)


----------



## randomfuoco

Viscido e' usato solo come un aggettivo, o' si puo' dire "un viscido" nel senso di "sleazeball" in inglese?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao randomfuoco,
sì, si può dire "un viscido" :



> vì|sci|do
> agg.
> CO
> 1 che è molle e scivoloso: _un terreno fangoso e v._
> 2 spesso con riferimento a ciò che al tatto suscita repellenza e disgusto: _la pelle viscida dell’anguilla_ | estens., fig., di atteggiamento, sgradevolmente insinuante ed equivoco: _un personaggio veramente v._, _modo di fare v._


(DeMauro)

Quando dici "un viscido", il sostantivo (uomo, personaggio, comportamento, ecc.) resta sottinteso.

EDIT: scusa, un errore di distrazione . Intendevo che puoi dire ad esempio: "Quello lì e un viscido" se ti riferisci a un uomo, e in questo caso "uomo" resta sottinteso.


----------



## randomfuoco

Grazie stalla maris! 

Sei sveglia sia molto presto sia molto tardi!


----------

